# Are dealers prices fairly negotiable



## Tassiedevil (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi, I have been looking at a C Class on the RVUSA site, it is a 2005 Coachmen Freelander 2490 with slide it has done 34438 miles it has a Ford V- 10 E.F.I? overdrive engine, would this be very heavy on the gas and also what sort of initial offer would you make, the dealer has a price of $46,500 on it.Is there much room for negotiation, and is it cheaper if you pay cash or you take a loan out with the dealer. Hoping someone can help me with my questions, Thanks Sue ,,   Happy New Year everyone from Tasmania


----------



## Kirk (Jan 4, 2006)

Are dealers prices fairly negotiable

To know what it should be worth, go to your bank or credit union and get the loan department to look it up in either the NADA or the Kelly Blue book. They can very quickly determine the price for retail, high/mid./low, the wholesale price and the loan value. You need to know just what optional equipment it has.

As a general rule, there is a significant amount of negotiating room, but it varies by dealer. Make your first offer low. 

One other thought, that is a lot of miles for a unit that is only one year old. Most RVs get fewer than 10K miles per year. I would suspect that this unit is a former rental. That very likely means that it has been used hard and by people with very little RV knowledge, if I am correct.


----------



## Tassiedevil (Jan 5, 2006)

Are dealers prices fairly negotiable

Hi Kirk, thanks for that information, would a V10 be really expensive to run,what exactly does V10 mean, does it mean 10 valves( spark plugs) do any of the RV manufacturers make RV's with a V6 engines.What is the average price of gas there at the moment? And for a question that is completely off the subject what supermarkets are the best value,we have been looking up food prices on the internet but we don't know what supermarkets to look at,sorry about all the questions!!!! thanks for your help Kirk, regards Sue and Brian


----------



## C Nash (Jan 5, 2006)

Are dealers prices fairly negotiable

V10 means there are 10 cylinders (pistons) in the engine. Gas is on the rise again here.  Around 2.19 US dollars. I dont think there is a v6 offered in a class C.  Might want to check into a deisel powered unit if you will be driving a lot of miles but diesel fuel is runing about 20 cents higher per gallon so even though you would get better fuel miliage with the diesel it would average out about the same in cost for fuel IMO. Wal marts are everywhere and prices are pretty good.  You can overnite in most of them free of charge. Ask for permission. leave the spot cleaner than you found it.


----------



## hertig (Jan 6, 2006)

Are dealers prices fairly negotiable

Motorhomes are HEAVY.  You need a big gas engine or a diesel to move it...

Some dealers have huge prices and lots of room to bargain.  Some (few   ) charge what its worth and stick to that.  You must do your homework and find out exactly what the unit you want is worth.  Offer much less and bargain up to that point and no further.  These things depreciate fast, so you don't want to pay more than its worth to begin with.

In the past, NADA seemed better for buying (lower values) than Blue Book.  If practical, get quotes from both and use whichever is lower.  It may be worth buying the latest books from 1 or both of these companies so you have them at hand when you run across a possibility.  If buying from a dealer, I would shoot for no more than halfway between wholesale and average retail.  If buying from a private party, I'd try to get it under wholesale.

If you are paying cash, dealing on the price is your only option.  When I go this route, I always talk 'out the door price'.  Amazing what unexpected charges there are on the bill if you don't do this.

Financing gives you more things to deal on, but there are also more ways you can be taken.  Have financing lined up before you sit down with the dealer, so you can tell if what they are offering is a good deal or not.  Check the paperwork carefully, as 'errors' have been known to creep in.  Never sign a contract to buy which is not contingent on financing.  I haven't heard any cases with motorhomes, but car dealers are famous for selling you a car, then telling you that you didn't qualify for the financing and now are on the hook for a higher interest rate than you thought you agreed to.

Once you get past the saleman, they take you to the finance office, where the real money is made.  Watch out for finish packages, special safety and security options, extended warrantees and the like.  They are sometimes worthless and always way, way overpriced.  For instance, $2300 for a paint/fabric protection package which they were down to $1435 on when we stopped bargaining (because I can't imagine it costs them more than $150, and that's mostly labor).


----------



## Krazeehorse (Jan 6, 2006)

Are dealers prices fairly negotiable

If you are looking at economics, buying a fuel efficient car and staying in inexpensive motels will be a less expensive way of touring the country.  I will probably have some that disagree here but they will have to convince me.  It won't be as much fun as an RV when you're on the open road.  But the RV isn't as convenient as a car in the city either.  Just another thought from someone that's Krazee.


----------



## Krazeehorse (Jan 6, 2006)

Are dealers prices fairly negotiable

There are many dealers and individuals selling on Ebay.  I am not suggesting you should necessarily purchase there (although I have bought 6 or 7 cars and trucks on there), but it does give you a pretty good indication of market value if you watch enough units sell.  Another source is traderonline.com.  I feel either one of these will give you a better idea of the value of a unit than nada books or blue book.  Just my worthless opinion. K


----------



## C Nash (Jan 6, 2006)

Are dealers prices fairly negotiable

I agree Krazeehorse. Rving is something you don't try to justify by cost. Most of rvers just like the lifestyle and meeting others in the outdoors.  Kind of like the fisherman trying to justify the cost of a bass boat, reels, rods and all that goes into a day of fishing.  Recond what a pound of bass cost. :laugh:


----------



## Tassiedevil (Jan 8, 2006)

Are dealers prices fairly negotiable

My husband had actually suggested that it would be cheaper to buy a  car and stay in motels, but there are a few reasons I'm not keen on that. I couldn't stand living out of a suitcase for months, and I like home cooked food I would hate to eat in cafes and restaurants for months either. And also I think we would meet a lot more people staying in camp grounds in an RV, than if we were staying in Motel rooms. The most important reason, travelling in an RV we can stop and make a pot of tea ( my husband is English) whenever we feel like it ( only kidding that this is the most important reason). We are also considering keeping the RV for a few years if we really enjoy our trip and want to see more, then next year our grown up children could fly over and use it.We may keep coming back for a few months each year if the money holds out. We have friends in Canada where could leave it when we aren't using it.
      I understand what you are saying about the fisherman as my husband is a fishing fanatic. I hate to admit it but the idea of travelling around in an RV exploring your country has me hooked, but I realise that it is by no means a cheap way to travel. Thanks for all the suggestions I really appreciate your comments. Sue.


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Jan 9, 2006)

Are dealers prices fairly negotiable

I totally agree with you Tassiedevil. The Motel route would not be fun. You never know how clean they are, even the so-called five star ones. I've seen way to many specials where they take their little blue light and show all the body fluids all over the room even 'after' they've been cleaned! Yuck! Totally nasty.

When we decided to get a new car we knew we were going to get a trailer. Well we found a 1500 GMC Suburban we really liked and asked the car dealer about how well it would pull a travel trailer. Of course he said it would pull anything. So then we went to buy the trailer and started out looking at 19 footers. One thing led to another and we kept looking at bigger trailers and ended up with a 38 footer! Well, the Suburban pulled it okay, but was a little squirrelly driving over 40. So, back to the car dealership (a different one this time, lol) and we ended up with a 3500 Dodge Ram 4X4 with dual wheels and extended cab. Now THIS baby CAN pull anything! :laugh: 

We would not trade our RV travels with stays at the finest Motels because we like the mobility too much.

Good luck on whatever you choose!


----------



## mking (Jan 9, 2006)

Are dealers prices fairly negotiable

I to agree with some statements made on here.If you tried to justify the cost you would be better off with a car/motel route.My wife and I got into camping because;1.You meet alot of really nice down home folks;wheather they are in a pop-up or a luxury coach.2.We like to know who's been sleeping in our beds.3.We both love the outdoors.Both of us like to fish and I love to hunt deer.But if I was doing it to save money I could stay at the finest 5-star motels,probley use a rent-a-car,and by all means buy my meat/fish at the grocery store alot cheaper than I could camp,hunt,fish,or travel  ..But it sure wouldn't be as fun!! :bleh: Life's to short,and you sure can't take $$ with ya when you go to the other side..


----------



## Tassiedevil (Jan 14, 2006)

Are dealers prices fairly negotiable

There is no truer statement than " you can't take it whith you" some older Aussies have stickers on there travel traillers and RV's ,stating they belong to the SKI Club ( spending the kids inheritence) sounds like a good club to me!!! I know we will  enjoy travelling around in an RV and I know it is going to be a pretty expensive holiday, but what the heck you only live once and you are dead a very long time. 
   We arrive in New York on June 3rd and our adventure will really begin and I'm sure we will meet many kind and helpful people who will help us when we have problems , you never know we may run into some of you lot, we'll be the one's with the Tassiedevil sticker in the back window ( its a cute little animal but has a nasty bite, the Tassie devil that is not me)  and  proudly showing an Aussie flag as well.And if I'm driving my advice is KEEP YOUR DISTANCE I will be scared stiff initially. See you guys in June some time ( CAN'T WAIT)


----------

